# Heavy Bomber tajke off and turn



## Blade Fisher (Aug 20, 2013)

When taking off in a four engined heavy, at what height off the ground would the pilot bank the aircraft to make a turn assuming no surrounding hills?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2013)

Depending on airfield ops and flight planning you'll usually turn crosswind 800 to 1000' AGL with a larger aircraft.


----------



## Blade Fisher (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for that.

Regards


----------

